# summer job in algarve?



## bonsai_ninja

Hi!
I was wondering if anyone had any information or contacts about getting summer jobs in Algarve.

I'm 18, American, and in college here in America.
When I backpacked europe last year and asked around most summer workers told me they just came to Algarve during low season seeking jobs and that speaking only English is okay for working high season. 

....and is it okay with just a tourist visa for 3 months?
I'm just looking to go to experience more of southern europe, have fun, meet people, and pick up the portuguese language from the street instead of sounding like an 80 yr old because of learning through books

sooo please...any information or contacts are appreciated

for any jobs.. waiting on tables, for cleaners, agriculture, bartending, etc 

just enough to get by for a summer
_______________________________________________________________

on the otherhand if anyone is interested in trading spaces for the summer..
well just one room in a house in oahu, hawaii

I can help you find a job at the waterpark, nearby resorts, the beach, or in town


----------



## lu2cz

*Any experience? *

Hi,

we are czech (central Europe) couple (26, 23 years) students, Nowadays studying in Portugal, do you have any experience with summer job in Algarve?

thanks, Jan




bonsai_ninja said:


> Hi!
> I was wondering if anyone had any information or contacts about getting summer jobs in Algarve.
> 
> I'm 18, American, and in college here in America.
> When I backpacked europe last year and asked around most summer workers told me they just came to Algarve during low season seeking jobs and that speaking only English is okay for working high season.
> 
> ....and is it okay with just a tourist visa for 3 months?
> I'm just looking to go to experience more of southern europe, have fun, meet people, and pick up the portuguese language from the street instead of sounding like an 80 yr old because of learning through books
> 
> sooo please...any information or contacts are appreciated
> 
> for any jobs.. waiting on tables, for cleaners, agriculture, bartending, etc
> 
> just enough to get by for a summer
> _______________________________________________________________
> 
> on the otherhand if anyone is interested in trading spaces for the summer..
> well just one room in a house in oahu, hawaii
> 
> I can help you find a job at the waterpark, nearby resorts, the beach, or in town


----------



## d3bkenyon

*Job available in Vilamoura Marina*



bonsai_ninja said:


> Hi!
> I was wondering if anyone had any information or contacts about getting summer jobs in Algarve.
> 
> I'm 18, American, and in college here in America.
> When I backpacked europe last year and asked around most summer workers told me they just came to Algarve during low season seeking jobs and that speaking only English is okay for working high season.
> 
> ....and is it okay with just a tourist visa for 3 months?
> I'm just looking to go to experience more of southern europe, have fun, meet people, and pick up the portuguese language from the street instead of sounding like an 80 yr old because of learning through books
> 
> sooo please...any information or contacts are appreciated
> 
> for any jobs.. waiting on tables, for cleaners, agriculture, bartending, etc
> 
> just enough to get by for a summer
> _______________________________________________________________
> 
> on the otherhand if anyone is interested in trading spaces for the summer..
> well just one room in a house in oahu, hawaii
> 
> I can help you find a job at the waterpark, nearby resorts, the beach, or in town




Hi,
A restaurant called Lamparo in the marina of Vilamoura is looking to hire waitors. They hired me to work for them but I declined because I found a better offer elsewhere. If you call them soon on 00351 968 634 739 you might get the job. I've not been enlightened on the exact working conditions, all I know is that it's hard work and you may not get days off, but the pay is good. I was offered the nightshift from 3pm - 11pm. 
Good luck!
Deb


----------

